# Do tadpoles require light?



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

I just realized my tadpoles don't get very much light - other than a bit of ambient from the window and vivariums.

Is this good, bad or doesn't really matter? Not that I need to add anymore lights, but it seems a bit unnatural in any case.

Also found this:

Red light accelerates and melatonin retards metamorphosis of frog tadpoles


----------



## hp192 (Feb 28, 2016)

Not sure if they 'require' light but as most animals have evolved over millions of years being exposed to a 12hr day/night cycle, I doubt that full darkness would be a positive thing for them. You say a 'little' light...probably enough for an animal that develops in a bromeliad under a canopy in the wild. Here's a little something I found:

The Effect Light Has on Tadpoles | Animals - mom.me


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

hp192 said:


> Not sure if they 'require' light but as most animals have evolved over millions of years being exposed to a 12hr day/night cycle, I doubt that full darkness would be a positive thing for them. You say a 'little' light...probably enough for an animal that develops in a bromeliad under a canopy in the wild. Here's a little something I found:
> 
> The Effect Light Has on Tadpoles | Animals - mom.me


I found the article I linked to in the references of your link 

I'll probably throw an LED strip up - a couple more watts isn't going to break the bank or anything. I doubt it will hurt and if it helps then why not?

Don't know about red light tho... It would be interesting to experiment.


----------



## AndrewSkoog1 (Jan 25, 2017)

I do not believe they require a ton of light.


----------



## evolvstll77 (Feb 17, 2007)

in the undercanopy they dont receive much light. For years I never put direct light on my tad tanks and didnt notice a difference from the year or two that I did. Maybe Ed will chime in and contradict me like usual.


----------

